# Toxemia



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm getting worried... I have a 3 years old Boer that I've been treating for toxemia on and off for 2 weeks. I don't have an exact due date but I'm thinking any minute(I'll take pics later). She has been acting slow, stumbles when she gets up, off in corner at times. She has always eaten, never off feed or down. 

Over the last two weeks- calcium paste, corn syrup/molasses, sweet grain and alfalfa. Seems to perk up and then regress's to the same thing. 
Started last night again on the syrup/molasses 30cc every few hours, calcium paste, electrolyte water. She was off in the corner, stumbling when she gets up, temp 102. 

I'm worried about these babies, she normally has good sized ones and by the looks of her it's probably twins.

Anyone have experience with toxemia? Can she kid and be just fine? I've read some horror stories of the doe not being strong enough to push kids out or her body not going into labor and babies dying. I'm hoping I caught this early enough.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Her left ankle does look swollen too.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The success of the treatment depends upon the diagnosis of pregnancy toxemia in its early stages. Does can be successfully treated with 60 to 90 ml of propylene glycol administered orally 2 to 3 times per day, along with the administration of insulin. Administer 20 to 40 IU protamine zinc insulin intramuscularly every other day to help restore glucose uptake. • Administering electrolyte solutions containing 5 percent dextrose orally, intravenously, or subcutaneously is also recommended. If the doe is in a comatose state, the treatment is frequently costly and prognosis is poor. Treatment methods include: • Administer orally propylene glycol, 4 ounces/4 times a day. Alternatively, NutriDrench can be substituted for propylene glycol. Administration of sodium bicarbonate solution intravenously or orally is also used to treat ketoacidosis.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

If possible, consider an ultrasound to determine the number of viable fetus(es) the doe is carrying. • Consider the induction of labor in a doe that is near term or parturition using 15 to 20 mg dexamethasone intravenously or intramuscularly. Consult your local veterinarian if a Cesarean section is needed. • In the case of fetal death, a fetotomy, which is the removal of fetal tissues and placenta, is recommended, followed by the administration of an antibiotic such as procaine penicillin G at 20,000 IU/kg, to prevent infection. • Consider the administration of vitamin B complex intramuscularly and probiotics orally. Treatment should be discontinued when the doe presents signs of improvement.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

If you get it under control before she kids it's likly it will come back right after kidding and you'll have to bottle the kids


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

goat girls said:


> If you get it under control before she kids it's likly it will come back right after kidding and you'll have to bottle the kids


That's what I has wondering. Well if that's the worst thing that happens...bottle babies... I'm good with that. Just hoping mom and babies are both ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All you can do is keep up treatment, as she needs it and how often ect. 
The main thing is, keep her on her feet and eating.
She may remain swollen and sore and limp around, but, take it day by day, until she kids.

For CMPK gel, a 30 or 60 cc syringe.
Once or 2 x a day, give 30cc's- 60cc's orally.
After a while and she seem to be doing better, try 1 x a day and see if she remains well enough to get around and eat/drink, that is the goal until she kids.
You may have to continue a little while after kidding until she regulates her intake on her own. Alfalfa hay is good for calcium.
If she gets worse, you can increase it to 30 to 60 cc's 2 x a day.
Give her baking soda/water before giving CMPK. They hate CMPK, it burns, so follow up
with a few big syringe fulls of water to rinse it down and to help stop some of the burn.
Give it very slowly at the back corner of her mouth. If she coughs, stop until she stops.

It was hard work. Some does never recover and can die over this before or after kidding, if their system is overwhelmed or if you give too much calcium. There is such a fine line there. 

I had to treat a doe 1 month prior to kidding
I was lucky and kept her going. I also gave her karo/molasses warm water drench at least 1 to 2 x a day, as needed. She finally kidded and did push, she delivered 3 kids, but 2 died shortly after birth. One survived. She was still not well and I had to continue treatment for at least a week after, before finally with giving her alfalfa, she finally was able to regulate her calcium levels from alfalfa.
Feeding alfalfa throughout pregnancy and after is crucial. 

Be sure she stays warm.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> All you can do is keep up treatment, as she needs it and how often ect.
> The main thing is, keep her on her feet and eating.
> She may remain swollen and sore and limp around, but, take it day by day, until she kids.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice...I'm wishing for amber goo from Ella the boer goat for New Years! That would be reason for a celebration


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I hope she kids soon and without any problems.... You are taking excellent care of her!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not sure how much more help I can offer, but here's my only experience with toxemia. 

Almost four years ago one of our does, Candy, developed toxemia at the end of her gestation. We had no experience at all with toxemia, and neither had my mentor. We did basically what Pam described above, but our situation was a little different. Our doe went completely off grain, alfalfa, and grass hay. She eventually refused even the most delectable treats. She did have swollen legs, and was obviously very uncomfortable. 

We used liquid Cal MPK from Tractor Supply and gave 20 mL orally every four hours. We bought a gallon of propylene glycol, but after reading how caustic it is, we only gave one dose. We injected 6 mL vitamin B complex sub q once a day. 

I found this recipe online, and we gave 20 mL orally every two hours around the clock. I think it's a little different than what's already been mentioned. I mixed a quart at a time and gave it with a dosing syringe. Here's the recipe:
1 part corn oil
1 part molasses
2 parts Karo syrup

Ours was a success story. We knew the due date, and our vet gave us induction meds for Candy to kid on day 143. We had treated her for 10 days. I did assist quite a bit with delivery of her triplets, as she was weak. They all thrived as bottle kids, which was our plan anyway. In fact, we retained the doeling from the bunch, and she has recently risen to the coveted herd queen position. We treated Candy for almost another full week, but she recovered beautifully and had a nice, long lactation that year. The next year she kidded with no issues at all. 

There were many times over the course of that ordeal that I would leave Candy's pen in tears or enter it afraid that I would find her gone. 

It's persistent, hard work to get a doe through this, but keep it up. It can be done! Ella will definitely be in our prayers. And I'm looking forward to some cute kid pictures soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well said.

If you have a definite due date and that doe is within a safe date to kid, induction should be done at least 144 days or more the better into gestation. 
Inducing is wise, if she isn't doing well, we are forced to try to save the Doe and pray the kids will be OK too. 
All we can do is try to get them to that safe zone, but if we can't, we are forced to try something. Before it is to late. 
In cases of a doe being induced, giving a small dose of Dex RX just prior to inducing helps with her kids lungs development, preparing them for birth.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

The vet came out this morning, last night she couldn't stand so it was time. 
He gave her through a IV, calcium, dextrose, vitamin b, thiamine, dexamethezone and neuflor. 
He thinks she has the start of pneumonia- no fever but lungs didn't sound good- it's secondary to the toxemia. He checked her and she is dialated about 1 centimeter and babies are moving.
He suggested watching her, still give calcium paste and molasses/karo as I have been, pushing water and food. Keeping her warm as possible.
He didn't suggest inducing or a c section at this point. He did mention the outlook is grim in this situation and a terminal c section is a option.
It's been 4 hrs now and on a good note she ate a bunch of hay for me. I'm gonna go back out soon and see if she will get up.
I don't have a definitive due date.... but from my figures she would be due in this 21day cycle and the last day of that would be Jan 9th.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Hopefully what the vet did, along with your care, will get her through. Eating hay is a good thing. In an effort to keep our girl’s rumen going and her energy up we cut branches-privet and pine were our only green options-and we offered a handful of animal crackers each time we gave meds. 

Dex was part of our induction protocol.

Keep up the good work and please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, never listen to a vets negative advice.
With your love and helping her, she may be OK.

If she is due on the 9th and holds on a little longer, that would be good. As I mentioned before, your goal is keep her eating, drinking, walking, even if it is small walks several times a day and stress free.
Along with treatments, she should be OK.
If she gets to where she gets worse from not eating, drinking and exercise. Inducing or C section will have to be considered.
Use your best judgment on her.
Just try not to allow her to go to far down.

Keep up the good work and pray. I will pray with you.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, never listen to a vets negative advice.
> With your love and helping her, she may be OK.
> 
> If she is due on the 9th and holds on a little longer, that would be good. As I mentioned before, your goal is keep her eating, drinking, walking, even if it is small walks several times a day and stress free.
> ...


She is eating and drinking well but yesterday is the last time she stood on her own. She is trying to stand so I'm hopeful she will by tonight.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

As long as she is still trying thats a good sign. Dont want her giving up


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

The vet called tonight, he took a blood sample from Ella. Her red blood cells are low she is anemic...he thinks parasites. Her poop is normal, membranes are within normal limits and body condition is good. So not sure what kind of worm this would be but....he suggested safeguard now, then fecal test after she kids to evaluate what worm. I also could treat for coccidia using corid now.

We are still treating for toxemia and pneumonia.

So, I'm thinking now! I've had 2 cases in the last few years of MENINGEAL DEERWORM. Yuck! With her stumbling and now she looks like the others when they were down laying and circling struggling to stand. With the other cases it seemed to affect the back legs with more dragging one leg.

As far as coccidia I'm going to wait to treat for that until a fecal. I normally use baycox to treat but I'm gonna wait.

I did give her 30cc of safeguard just now for the deer worm treatment. 
She was chewing her cud too! :7up:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How is as far as kidding goes?


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

goat girls said:


> How is as far as kidding goes?


Kind of hard to see in this pic but she has more thick white discharge but as we know that can go on for days!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had a horrible time with toxemia in 2017 and in 2015, it's horrible. Our biggest issue is these goats are shown as kids and again as yearlings and bred right after show season. First timers are our main issue.

Have you checked her urine for Ketones? #1 rule IMO is getting Ketone strips from any local pharmacy and check urine for signs of ketones. Some does especially close to kidding will have small to trace amounts. Anything beyond that along with other symptoms worsening are something to take extremely seriously.

We had a lot of advice during our horrible experience. The most effective pregnancy toxemia drench I've used is from breeder, Lauren Green. ​
I'm no expert, but seems there is usually an underlying issue that leads to toxemia - triplets or large twins and parasites are a big culprit along with inadequate feed intake. We've had more than our share of issues and I'm so nervous about our upcoming kidding season as we've changed everything we normally do hoping for a smoother season.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

She's still eating and drinking but not up yet. Another injection of dexemethazone this morning per vet. I'm going to work and my dad will check on her today. 

It's projected to warm up to 13 degrees today I sure hope they are right! I gets I expected it to be 13 this morning when I went outside at 2am to check on goats but -20


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sending all the warm & healing thoughts your way that I can. Keep up the hard work. 

I would get the ketone strips from the human pharmacy and try to determine more accurately if you are fighting toxemia or Meningeal Worm - it's really tough to say! I would lean towards MW as usually their appetite is the first to go with toxemia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the ketone strips.
I did mentioned treating her a while back, to give her karo/molasses.

Oh wow, MW, that is even more on her and you. 
MW is awful, praying treatment will work quickly.
Encourage her to get up. Or make a sling for her so she can be supervised and get up for a while, short spurts and massage her legs. 
She is at more risk now, so use your best judgment on when to induce. Yet, if you give too much Dex, do know, it can induce labor. So hopefully someone is with her in case. It is good though for her babies, helps their lungs develop, in case she does kid or has to be induced. Dex will drop her immunity and penG should be given at the same time, did the vet tell you about the risks? Man, her poor rumen, make sure she gets probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ a few hours after treatments.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

My dad has been checking about every 3 hours on her...we offer warm water and she drinks well and is still eating. So far the same not up yet...clear sticky fluid now so I'm hoping my next report from him is that she having babies...we will try in a few hours to get her up...
The dex was given in a higher dose to hopefully encourage labor as I understood it. She's on nueflor for the pneumonia and I'm guessing pen g would not help?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, the nuflor should do fine for her.
I forgot about that, sorry. Just hope it is working for her pneumonia.

Yes, that is why I was wondering about the Dex, it is good her and her kids. It helps.

Now I will pray things will move along and she is able to kid out soon with no issues and start getting better, poor girl. ((Hugs))


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The Dex helps the lungs to develop a little more rapidly. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

She kidded this afternoon, my dad was there. The buckling (11.6 lbs) was born dead...babies head was back and he couldn't get it forward. I think he broke his neck but I'm not sure. We have a healthy doeling 9.2 lbs that came after.
As for mom..she cleaned out but her vagina is very swollen. I gave her the safeguard(for deer worm), some banamine and iced her bum. I'm just hoping she can pee and poop ok. I have never seen one so swollen after delivery. I'm not sure but thinking it has to do with her laying and everything else that has happened with her.
She's still not standing, her back left leg seems to be the really week one. We had her up on a bale for about 1/2 hr her baby is nursing off her and I'm milking some off her. Still eating and drinking well.
I will give vitamin b when I go out later....not sure what more I can do at this point besides wait and pray she heals.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

On the vitamin b:1cc per 40 pounds If it's fortified you can give it everyday, If you can get bose that would help her too.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Here is a well know treatment for Toxemia.
one part molasses,two parts Karo syrup and one part corn oil. don't substitute the oil. 20cc four times a day.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

I’m so sorry for the loss of the buckling, but am thankful you have a healthy doeling. 

I have no experience with treating meningeal worm, but am praying that you are successful in getting her 100% again.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

5am update Mom is eating/drinking well, up on the bale this morning for about 1/2 hr stretching . She received her 2nd dose of nuflor, vitamin b, nutridrench and calcium paste. She is pooping very firm logs- not normal but she's been through a lot and I did see her pee. She alert, looks good, just can't stand. 
I'm milking mom and bottle feeding baby she taking about 3-4oz at a time. Baby is with mom and seems to be helping keep moms spirits up!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Good news on Mama eating and drinking! Keep up the hard work of getting her back on her feet. I forgot to mention last night, but we use witch hazel on our does’ vulvas after kidding. It is soothing and seems to help with swelling. 

It sounds like you’re super busy, but when you have a moment I’d love to see pictures of the new baby:lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For swelling vulva put some hemorrhoid cream on there,on the outside and just inside barely, 2x a day, it helps. 

The swelling is from a rough delivery, when you had to go in and assist. 

The head back situation is a tough one. Not all survive. They are very hard to get out and usually die before doing so, if we can't get them out quickly, straighten out their head, getting them into proper position, for them to have a chance to survive. Some still die though even getting them straightened out for delivery. It is how much time it took getting them out, which was too long.

I have lost a few and saved some too. 

I finally purchased a lamb puller, still hard to achieve but I did it. Takes a lot of work and trying to figure it out, still lost a few before I figured out how to lasso the head. 
Time is of the essence getting a kid like that out, but if it takes too long, we are forced to pull the kid out even with head back, if it is possible, and the kid isn't too big. If it is, a C-section is required. 

Yes, the neck most likely breaks in those situations. But we have to get that kid out soon, in order to save the next kid, which happened. Job well done. Congrats on the new baby girl. 

When one of my doe's was down, after giving birth with polio, she couldn't get up. 
I actually taught the kid how to nurse when mama was laying down. Exposing the teat, and trying to get the kid to latch on, make sure you alternate sides. 
At first the kid fights, then, after a while of fighting, opening the kids mouth, then, squirting a little milk into the kids mouth, tickling the tailhead, she finally figured it out. From then on, when she wanted milk she went for it. 

You are doing a great job, keep up the good work. 
Congrats, at least now, she had her kids and hopefully less worry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the baby girl! Sounds like it was a rough kidding, I am sorry about the loss of the buckling. The doeling surviving is a blessing for sure 
We had a couple of births with the head back like that. First one was about 4 or 5 years ago on New Years morning! Came home from visiting in laws for New Years Eve and she was in active labor - 4 days early. Kids were tangled. By the time I was able to figure out what body part went to what baby, I realized first kid had it's head all the way back - beautiful doeling  Lost both kids and it was heartbreaking. 
2nd one was last year and hardest assist I've ever had. 15lb. single buck his head was back and laying against his shoulder in such a manner it was very hard to find. Took us about 45 minutes and didn't think either mom or kid would live. Thankfully, they both did.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Sweet_Song said:


> Good news on Mama eating and drinking! Keep up the hard work of getting her back on her feet. I forgot to mention last night, but we use witch hazel on our does' vulvas after kidding. It is soothing and seems to help with swelling.
> 
> It sounds like you're super busy, but when you have a moment I'd love to see pictures of the new baby:lolgoat:


Here she is and yes she's in the house! It's to cold out to bottle feed in the middle of the night, -20's at night! 
Mom is still the same, we are milking her and feeding baby.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

She’s adorable!! Thank you for the picture. 

No worries-I understand babies in the house. Kids in totes are a common occurrence in our living room. 

Still praying for Mom to make full recovery.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMGoodness she is precious! Congrats! I hope and pray mama starts to recover soon, any changes in her at all?
I'm sure you are having fun with her in the house! We have only kept babies in the house a couple of times over night, and they were a lot of fun!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So it is more than likely Meningeal Worm rather than Toxemia or a pinched nerve since delivery made no improvement?

How many days of the Safeguard has she had? And that's at the very high dosage?


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

She will be getting her 5th dose of safeguard today at 30cc per day, also gave ivermectin 3cc on 3 days ago. I'm home today and the vet is coming back out. I've been trying to put her up on a bale a stretching her... today going to try to sling her up.

I think it's the deer worm.

I've still been giving nutidench alternating with molasses/karo....i really don't think her sugars are low by the way she is acting....I did get some ketone strips but haven't caught her peeing yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Baby is adorable. 

Did you try calcium for mama?

Hope the vet can do more for her. Prayers sent.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

She had a calcium IV Monday and paste a few times after she kidded. Blood tested her calcium levels they are fine. 
The vet was out.... no feeling in back left leg. Keep up the banamine for a max of 7 days. 

I had the vet listen to babies lungs too. She has not been eating as much as I think she should be and acting sluggish. 13oz kind of forced... in the last 20hrs. Gave her a antibiotic and a steroid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, no feeling? that isn't good. 

Glad her calcium levels are good.

Hope the kid will be OK.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Baby is drink and acting normal now! She goes back in this tote in the house when she's tired..so cute...this picture was last night. She looks like she has gained weight...even in a few hours. 
Mom is still the same, we had her up streching this morning and the left back leg just drops when you lift it up. I'm still milking her but not sure how long we should hang on for hope.
I've have a boat load of issues this year and loosing this nice doe will top the cake.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Baby looks big. She is very cute! Has mamma had Bose? poor girlHopefully you'll be able to get her to do this soon:buttheads:


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

goat girls said:


> Baby looks big. She is very cute! Has mamma had Bose? poor girlHopefully you'll be able to get her to do this soon:buttheads:


She had selenium paste, one month before kidding and a dose after. We're thinking it's more spinal damage from deer worm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute baby. 

Have you tried to get her to go outside and graze a little bit? If the weather is OK? And if she can hobble out there?
You can take her and her baby out and supervise her. Maybe it will help her spirits and make her feel better.
And perhaps, get her to try and use that leg and get circulation going. 
I know, if it is not working it doesn't help, especially if she cannot move around either. It may stimulate her enough to try and use it.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I starte


toth boer goats said:


> Cute baby.
> 
> Have you tried to get her to go outside and graze a little bit? If the weather is OK? And if she can hobble out there?
> You can take her and her baby out and supervise her. Maybe it will help her spirits and make her feel better.
> ...


Snow and cold here I do bring her out in the lane between the 2 big group kidding pens, babies creep feed there. I makes her mad, babies jumping on her and try to eat her food but it encourages her to move. She cant walk...just pull her self around. We made a sling and hung it from rafters and I've been putting her up on a bale.
She is still about the same....I did get a little movement from the left leg today.
Has anyone heard of using DSMO cream and eprinex?
I coppied this off a Facebook posting talking about treating deer worm and spinal paralysis.
COPIED
"did pour on eprinex MIXED with DMSO down her spine (to help it penetrate the brain/blood barrier). She had also gotten banamine and Pen G for the first few days. DMSO is also a anti-inflammatory and can help with nerve regeneration. Google the experiements that they did with mice on severing their spinal cords and then regrowing them with DMSO.







:O I figured the DMSO would help in more ways than one, and it seems it had. My doe is back to her ornery self, and her walking is slowly improving. dosed the Eprinex as for a cow, and used equal amounts of DMSO gel. I mixed it together as well as I could, and then sucked it up into a big syringe. I used gloves and rubbed it "in" after I squirted it from her poll down her back, ending at her tail."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, it would be too much for her in the cold. Sounds like she has plenty of room to get around in your barn. 
Kids jumping on her, poor girl, it does keep her alert. I just hope it isn't doing more harm to her spine. 

Getting her up and walking is good, massaging he leg and yes DMSO is a good old product. I would use it.
Getting a little movement from her leg is a really good sign.

Eprinex is a pour on for lice and mites. 
1 cc per 20-22 lbs along the topline. 

But never heard of these for treatment of meningeal worm. 
But it is works that would be great. 

But yet, I don't know how it would work to penetrate to the blood barrier?

I do think though the DMSO would be good, it does work as a anti-inflammatory and can help with nerve regeneration. It has been used for many years for other ailments. I don't see why it won't help her situation.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

What is DMSO?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goat girls said:


> What is DMSO?


 http://www.stablemade.com/hproducts/products/dmso.htm


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Update: Well it's been 2 weeks today since Ella kidded. Last night she stood on her own for 30sec!!! Back left leg is getting some feeling and she can hold her back end up and balance on her front knees, frequently. Her doeling is doing great still supplementing a bottle but has figured out how to nurse off mom while mom is laying down.
This was a glimmer of hope after the countless hours of stretching and exercising! I will keep updating for learning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great you are seeing improvement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good job. 

Good she is showing improvement and her baby is catching onto the teat well and thriving.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm happy to report she is up and standing on her own!!! Her baby is growing well, nursing off mom, I do give her one 10oz bottle before bed. I can't believe it, she is still a little wobbly and falls over but what a improvement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So good to see her up, you are doing a good job with her.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Great job! I’m so glad she’s continuing to improve for you.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Glad she's getting better! I like your barn set up too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

smalldreamer said:


> I'm happy to report she is up and standing on her own!!! Her baby is growing well, nursing off mom, I do give her one 10oz bottle before bed. I can't believe it, she is still a little wobbly and falls over but what a improvement.


Wow that is just amazing! I have not seen a turn-around like that from Meningeal Worm. Very good work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow that is just amazing! I have not seen a turn-around like that from Meningeal Worm. Very good work.


I'm not sure really what was her real problem. We treated her for just about everything! 
I look at her now and she high steps slightly when she walks with the effected leg. My goats in the past with deer worm as the recovered would drag the back leg. 
Could it of all been nerve related, from the babies? I'm not really sure! Ella and her doeling are doing great! It's nice to win once in awhile!


----------

